# Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...



## Administrator (17. Juli 2006)

*Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Goddess (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

Ein Plüschtier! Das kann ich mir, wenn ich es wirklich haben möchte, auch leisten. Bei einem Plüschtier ist die Warscheinlichkeit auch am grössten, das es dem Spiel bei gelegt wird. Das selbe gilt für T-Shirts, kleine Plastik oder Metall-Figuren, Romane und Poster. Von allem hatte ich bei "Collectors",- oder "Special Editions" schon etwas dabei. Bei X² zum Beispiel war ein Roman dabei, bei Earth2160 ein T-Shirt, bei Die Siedler 5 Schlüssel-Anhänger, ein Kugelschreiber und, und, und. Deshalb stelle ich jetzt einfach die Frage, worum es in dieser Umfrage geht. Geht es darum, was ich mir zum Beispiel als "kleine Beigabe" zu einem Spiel wünschen würde? Oder darum, welche Dinge ich mir kaufen würde, wenn sie verkauft werden?


----------



## MoS (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

... einen würdigen Nachfolger  

Ansonsten nix von alle dem.


----------



## Atropa (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

Schade, ich würde gerne mitmach, aber nirgends steht "ein 2 Meter hohes Plüschtier".


----------



## FossilZ (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*



			
				MoS am 17.07.2006 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ... einen würdigen Nachfolger


das auch (R6:Vegas?, ma schaun  )
und nen Roman gibts auch schon bzw. gabs schon vor /zeitgleich zum 1sten teil


----------



## bsekranker (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*



			
				Goddess am 17.07.2006 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht es darum, was ich mir zum Beispiel als "kleine Beigabe" zu einem Spiel wünschen würde?


Also eine 2 m hohe Figur wäre als Beigabe etwas überdimensioniert. :-o

Dafür sind ja sogar die alten Euro-Boxen zu klein...


----------



## ich98 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*



			
				bsekranker am 17.07.2006 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 17.07.2006 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach so ein Roman im Max Payne2, Hitman usw. Stil hätte schon was.


----------



## Wasan (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

also im normalfall wäre n schickes shirt schon ok wenns in dem game allerdings um ne frau geht dann doch lieber ne 2m aufstellfigur
...ok, doch eher so was knapp an die 1,70m...
aber als kleine beigabe zum game selber sollte man sich mit nem schlüsselanhänger zufrieden geben

.oO(allerdings hätt ichs schön gefunden zu NFS-MW den neuen Porsche dazu zu bekommen    )


----------



## schakal3004 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

*[x] nen richtig fettes PLÜSCHTIER*


----------



## ananas45 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

Ich hätte gern Candy Suxxx als 1,71m hohe Figur.


----------



## DawnHellscream (2. August 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

ích hät gern die sex weibliche hauptdarstellerin à la Lara croft ..oder doch das mädel von F.E.A.R.


----------



## DawnHellscream (2. August 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*



			
				schakal3004 am 27.07.2006 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> *[x] nen richtig fettes PLÜSCHTIER*



wer wil lschon ein plüsch-Gordon oder Plüsch-Ork (für alle HdR liebhaber)


----------



## tiefkuehlpizza (2. August 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

Ach, so ein Pallino von Antoss in 2 Metern hätte schon was


----------



## Thomsn (2. August 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

[X] Ein T-Shirt

Aber auch nur, wenn es nach meinem Geschmack ist. Es sollte mich nicht zur unübersehbaren Werbeplattform des Publishers machen. Lieber etwas schlichtes, mit subtilen Hinweisen auf das Spiel, die man eventuell nicht automatisch damit assoziiert.


----------



## firewalker2k (2. August 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

Oha, dürfen wir nun schon selber Gewinnspiel-Preise aussuchen?


----------



## GenZero (2. August 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*



			
				Wasan am 21.07.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> also im normalfall wäre n schickes shirt schon ok wenns in dem game allerdings um ne frau geht dann doch lieber ne 2m aufstellfigur
> ...ok, doch eher so was knapp an die 1,70m...
> aber als kleine beigabe zum game selber sollte man sich mit nem schlüsselanhänger zufrieden geben


Dito


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. August 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

.......eine Fortsetzung  


Spoiler



Sich nach einem Outcast 2, Deus Ex 3, oder NOLF 3 sehnt


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*



			
				Atropa am 17.07.2006 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, ich würde gerne mitmach, aber nirgends steht "ein 2 Meter hohes Plüschtier".


Weil die Leute ganz genau wissen, was du mit einer 2 Meter hohen Lara Croft alles anstellen würdest.


----------



## IXS (2. August 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*



			
				schakal3004 am 27.07.2006 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> *[x] nen richtig fettes PLÜSCHTIER*



Oben stand es noch richtig: *ein* Plüschtier   

Ansonsten... Nichts von alledem.

(*) einen würdigen Nachfolger


----------



## Mephisto18m (7. August 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

Bin definitiv für Plüschtiere (siehe Plüsch-Headcrab von HL(²)).
Gerade etwas abgedrehtere Ideen wie eben ne Headcrab, die Katze aus Alice oder nen knuffigen kleinen Diablo fände ich mal echt erfrischend


----------



## Martinb (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

Als Beilage zum Spiel? 

_*Ein dickes Handbuch!*_


Ansonsten die 2-Meter-Figur.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Von meinem Lieblingsspiel hätte ich am liebsten ...*

Ich hätte gern ein knuffliges Zerg-Plüschtier am liebsten einen Hydralisken.


----------

